# Flounder action is HOT



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

The last 2 nights of flounder gigging have been very good, with perfect weather and plenty of clear water. Fish size is getting better, with most of the fish in the 15-17" range and a few fish pushing 20". Gigging should remain good during nice weather periods, and it is looking like we will have an action-packed March.

*2/22/2019*
I had longtime customer James G. group of 4 onboard tonight. Conditions were perfect, with NE wind at 5mph, high tide levels, and dense fog. We got a slow start, gigging only 2 fish in the first hour. As it got later, the water clarity improved, and so did the pace of the gigging. We ended with a 20 flounder limit by 9:15pm, and the largest flounder tonight was 20".

*2/23/2019*
I had new customer Todd R. group of 2 onboard tonight. Conditions were perfect, with dead-calm winds and normal tide levels. With the water like a mirror, a great sunset, bright stars, and cool temps in the low 60's, it was one of the prettiest nights on the water I have seen in quite some time. We got a really slow start, gigging only 2 flounder in the first 2 hours. After making a couple moves, we eventually dialed-in on the flounder, getting our remaining fish pretty quick. We had a 10 flounder limit by 9:30pm, and then went looking for black drum. The black drum action was easy tonight, and it took us less than 30 minutes to get our drum limit. We ended with a 10 flounder limit plus a 10 black drum limit by 10pm. (Check out my Facebook Page for videos from tonight's trip)

*Upcoming open dates:
February: 26, 27, 28
March: 3, 8, 17-21, 24-26, 31
April: 1-4, 7-11, 15-17,19, 20, 22-25, 28-30
May: 1, 4, 7-10, 13-15, 18-26, 28-31*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

